# 03 Sentra Cruise Control Problem



## Mageman (Aug 16, 2011)

My car is a 2003 Nissan Sentra with a 1.8 engine and an automatic transmission. I bought this car used a few years ago. Receintly, the Cruise Control started acting up. Here's what it's doing:

When I turn it on, the Cruise light on the dash turns on. With or without a speed set, it will start turning the Cruise light off then back on. Usually, this doesn't start happening until it's been on at least 10 minutes (sometimes more, sometimes less, sometimes it doesn't happen at all). Once it starts doing this, it usually keeps doing this every 5-10 seconds. Since this is re-setting the computer that controls speed, I can't use Resume, I have to use Set again.

After this problem starts happening, if I turn it off and leave it off for several minutes, this will usually reset it enough that I can use the Cruise again for about 5 minutes before it comes back.

If I turn it off or don't turn it on after starting the car, the Cruise light on the dash stays off (it never turns itself on).

I talked to the guy at the Service department at my local Nissan Dealership, and he didn't know what could be causing this problem. And he didn't seem to be interested in trying to fix it. It seems that if they try and fix a problem and it doesn't fix it, they are responsible for the costs. :wtf:

He did suggest that I go to these forums and try searching for a fix here. I found nothing that seems to fit this problem. Any suggestions?


----------

